# Advice on a tank mate?



## ColonelKirtz (Mar 18, 2009)

Alright everyone, meet Colonel Kirtz.
















Don't worry, he's friendly; he won't bite.. hard.


The Colonel is about 2.5 inches from head to tail and I've had him since mid-January, and he's almost doubled in size. I had a Green Terror too but to be quite honest, his future did not look too bright from the beginning, as sad as that may be. He finally passed away today after I did everything I could. I flushed him with "Here Comes the Sun" by the Beatles playing; it was truly something special. I was wondering if any of you had suggestions as to a new fish I could incorporate with my Jack Dempsey without having to worry about them not getting along and such. Any suggestions, feedback, or input would be greatly appreciated. Let me know, thanks!


----------



## Cacatuoides (Feb 2, 2009)

A female colonel?? He might get "lonely".


----------



## Gump (Aug 2, 2006)

1st and most important ? that should be asked... tank size?


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

too early to tell sex yet...but i would suggest something like a tiger shark...only way to control them dempseys....
look for a texas cichlid or something


----------



## ColonelKirtz (Mar 18, 2009)

Gump said:


> 1st and most important ? that should be asked... tank size?


only a 30 gallons, but once they get bigger, i'm gonna upgrade to a 50-55 gallon


----------



## Gump (Aug 2, 2006)

So i would say no large tank mates till you get a bigger tank.


----------

